# ou comment décuver...



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

piliers du bar, welcome !!!

Alors vos trucs a vous pour décuver... 

perso, un oeuf cru (beurkk) un verre "d'eau" avant de me coucher (quand je tiens encore debout), et du coca lendemain, pour me remettre le bide en place...

vais, peut etre aller me recoucher d'ailleurs  :sleep:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

Manger une pizza avant d'aller se coucher et se lever assez tôt pour aller dans l'eau décuver avec de bonnes petites vagues :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Manger une pizza avant d'aller se coucher et se lever assez tôt pour aller dans l'eau décuver avec de bonnes petites vagues :love:



houu, c'est hard ca...


----------



## Franswa (14 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> houu, c'est hard ca...


 C'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin et ça marche trop bien 

Là, je vais me matter un film pour que je m'endorme devant :love:


----------



## kisco (14 Août 2005)

boire 2 litres d'eau avant de s'endormir (et se réveiller 3 fois pour aller aux toilettes  )

sinon il y a l'artichaut qui paraît est excellent pour la digestion. Certains en font un commerces avec par exemple cette boisson : SecuriDrink.
je n'ai jamais testé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Reboire.


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2005)

Boire beaucoup d'eau avant de se coucher pour ne pas se réveiller la bouche pateuse  :rateau: et un petit aspirine   

Et re-boire pour oublier la cuite


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2005)

Pour moi, rien de tel que des bonnes poires bien juteuses et sucrées, ça me remets sur pied trop vite, surtout quand j'ai le bide défoncé, c'est souvent le seul truc que je peux avaler; il faut qu'elles soient bien fraîches de préférence, j'en mange déjà une demi, puis une, puis 2 et après ça va mieux


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Reboire.




Oui alors pour avoir essayer je t'assure que ce n'est pas la meilleur solution...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Reboire.


Un bon petit coup de blanc à jeun le lendemain matin, et hop ça repart comme en 40...


----------



## brome (14 Août 2005)

Moi mon truc quasi-infaillible pour être en super forme lors d'un lendemain de cuite, c'est d'éviter de boire la veille.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon truc quasi-infaillible pour être en super forme lors d'un lendemain de cuite, c'est d'éviter de boire la veille.


Irrecevable comme méthode. 

À+


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

Aspirine avant de se coucher... et du cola le lendemain...

Manque de pot la dernière fois à la féria de Bayonne j'ai oublié mes cachets   :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon truc quasi-infaillible pour être en super forme lors d'un lendemain de cuite, c'est d'éviter de boire la veille.



En quoi ne pas boire la veille d'une cuite te met en forme pour son lendemain ?  

Moi, mon truc pour éviter les réveils difficiles, c'est de ne pas me cuiter !


----------



## molgow (14 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon truc quasi-infaillible pour être en super forme lors d'un lendemain de cuite, c'est d'éviter de boire la veille.



bonne idée !! faudrait que j'essaie un jour  

sinon ben pour moi c'est boire beaucoup d'eau avant de me coucher... mon seul problème c'est que j'ai tendance à "oublier" de le faire...  
chaque fois je me dis "mais non tu t'en fous.. hihi!!!" :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors pour avoir essayer je t'assure que ce n'est pas la meilleur solution...



T'as pas du beaucoup essayé alors :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (14 Août 2005)

Pour ça, comme beaucoup d'autres choses, d'ailleurs, le plus efficace c'est d'attendre que ça passe.


----------



## duracel (14 Août 2005)

Pour décuver; Dormir.
Et si après, il y a une GdB, prendre un nurofen 400 mg: effet garantie dans la demi-heure.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Août 2005)

Décuver ? Pourquoi faire ? 
:rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (15 Août 2005)

Euh prendre un ponstan, dafalgan, aspirin, et de la flotte. Mais en général, je rentre je tente de rejoindre mon lit et je m'endore illico  Jusqu'au reveil qui est en général accompagné d'une barre enorme


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Août 2005)

Pas mieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon truc quasi-infaillible pour être en super forme lors d'un lendemain de cuite, c'est d'éviter de boire la veille.





*On doit pas rigoler*
 des masses avec toi...




 :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux






 Pour plus de compréhension je répondais à ceci  


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Reboire.




et pour s'arreter, fllait pas commencer :casse: hips


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2005)

Un bon ptit rosé au diner.     :sleep:


----------



## laurent1 (15 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En quoi ne pas boire la veille d'une cuite te met en forme pour son lendemain ?
> 
> Moi, mon truc pour éviter les réveils difficiles, c'est de ne pas me cuiter !


 et moi mon truc pour éviter les réveils difficiles, c'est de ne pas me coucher!! :rateau: 

si je me suis couché, le endemain matin c'est aquarius!!


----------



## piro (16 Août 2005)

ma technique perso .
le doigt au fond de la gorge.
aussi appelé RAOUL le cri qui désaoule.

amis de la poésie matinale bonjour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ... RAOUL le cri qui désaoule.
> 
> amis de la poésie matinale bonjour



Perso, j'emploie plutôt "Étaler une pizza" ou "poser un Danone©" ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

ha chez nous, c'est "poser sa quiche"...


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> à boire au-dessus de la cuvette des chiottes....



dans quel sens??  :rateau:    :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Août 2005)

Un verre d'huile d'olive avant la cuite et verre d'huile de foie de morue aprés la cuite (si tu veux vomir).


----------



## Franswa (16 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'emploie plutôt "Étaler une pizza" ou "poser un Danone©" ...


 ...ou faire une "galette" et oui en bretagne on parle de galette :rateau: :love:


----------



## brome (16 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On doit pas rigoler*
> des masses avec toi...


Les autres, je sais pas, mais moi qu'est ce que je m'amuse en regardant les autres bourrés.


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Août 2005)

De la volonté, beaucoup de patience, un estomac solide et du coca


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

ma soluce miracle :
boire chaque jour l'équivalent de 8/10 cognacs (ou 2,5 litres de bière forte).

Au bout de quelques semaines, tu peux prendre des sacochées monumentales tout en restant frais (enfin, comme d'hab, quoi) le lendemain.
Revers de la médaille, au bout de 7 ans, c'est la cirrhose (mais 7 ans, c'est pas si mal  )


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Nan, sérieux, une cuillèrée à soupe de vinaigre balsamique, suivie d'une cuillère à café de gros sel dilué dans de l'anisette ! 
Résultat garanti


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Un bon ptit rosé au diner.     :sleep:




Et le fond du cubi le matin au réveil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Boire beaucoup d'eau avant de se coucher pour ne pas se réveiller la bouche pateuse  :rateau: et un petit aspirine
> 
> Et re-boire pour oublier la cuite



perso, ca a tendance a me faire gerber l'aspirine, donc ca sdert a rien que j'en prenne... 
par contre, il me semble que ca ralentit l'evacuation de l'alcool dans le sang, donc t'es bourré pendant plus longtemps...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> perso, ca a tendance a me faire gerber l'aspirine, donc ca sdert a rien que j'en prenne...
> par contre, il me semble que ca ralentit l'evacuation de l'alcool dans le sang, donc t'es bourré pendant plus longtemps...


Non, c'est le contraire, ça améliore justement la circulation du sang. Par exemple, si tu as un problème de coagulation du sang, il est conseillé de ne prendre de l'aspirine. Bien sur il faut après diluer cet alcool. Tu peux par exemple boire beaucoup d'eau. Perso, c'est avec du cola... histoire de prolonger le whisky-cola


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Reboire.




*Rhabiller le petit*
y'a que ça de vrai


----------

